# adultos mayores



## Carisma

Pessoal:

Como é que se diz "adultos mayores" em português?

Acho que idoso aplica bem melhor para pessoas já velhinhas, né?

Agradeço a ajuda!


----------



## Dedu

Não, idoso é termo politicamente correcto para qualquer pessoa acima dos 60.
Há quem diga: velho, velhote... mas idoso é sem dúvida o melhor.

(PT-Portugal)


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Dedu... mas como sempre traduço para o português do Brasil, gostaria de saber a opinião dos brasileiros; porém, sua sugestão é bem oportuna, também!
Abraço!


----------



## anaczz

Pode-se usar "idoso" também no Brasil.
"Velho" não é errado, mas criou-se um certo preconceito (tanto no Brasil como em Portugal) contra essa palavra. Como se a condição dos velhos na sociedade fosse determinada pelo uso desta ou daquela palavra.
Há uns "eufemismos" que estão na moda no Brasil, por exemplo, já quase não se fala de "3ª idade" agora é  a "melhor idade" (poderia ser, poderia ser...)

Não sei se entendi bem o que são "adultos mayores". A qual faixa etária isso se refere?


----------



## Carfer

Dedu said:


> Não, idoso é termo politicamente correcto para *qualquer pessoa acima dos 60*.
> Há quem diga: velho, velhote... mas idoso é sem dúvida o melhor.
> 
> (PT-Portugal)


 
Como?


----------



## Carisma

Pois é, cima dos 60 anos mesmo!!


----------



## okporip

Se a expressão for genérica também no original (isto é, se você não puder responder à pergunta de anaczz), outra possibilidade é "pessoas de idade".


----------



## Carfer

Carisma said:


> Pois é, cima dos 60 anos mesmo!!


 
Lá terei que me conformar!


----------



## Mangato

Carisma said:


> Pois é, cima dos 60 anos mesmo!!


 
Vou ficar zangado um tempinho


----------



## Carisma

(rs) Por favor, pessoal, não fiquem bravos, não!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Lá terei que me conformar!


NUNCA!!!


----------



## anaczz

Não vejo a hora de chegar aos 60 e ser idosa, para estacionar o carro naquelas vagas tão boas e tão próximas às portas, elevadores, etc...
Já faltou mais...


----------



## Dedu

okporip said:


> Se a expressão for genérica também no original (isto é, se você não puder responder à pergunta de anaczz), outra possibilidade é "pessoas de idade".



Também é uma boa opção, depende mesmo do contexto. Num registo coloquial ou numa conversa: "Era já uma pessoa de idade..."
"Era um senhor que já tinha uma certa idade..." (pelo menos em Portugal, não tem nada de negativo. Ouve-se nas notícias e tudo.)

Outra opção era mesmo a da "3a idade", mas acho que cabe num registo muito mais formal. Até porque é difícil "enfiar" numa frase.

"Dois indivíduos de/na 3a idade"... ?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

anaczz said:


> Não vejo a hora de chegar aos 60 e ser idosa, para estacionar o carro naquelas vagas tão boas e tão próximas às portas, elevadores, etc...
> Já faltou mais...


Pois é, mas quando você chegar, não vai querer admitir isso, e muito menos, dar bandeira estacionando na vaga de idosos, entrando na fila da terceira idade, etc.
Vai encolher a barriga quando alguém mais novo/a passar, vai querer mostrar o cartão de crédito mas não a identidade.
Vai começar a malhar feito louco/a, e ficar no barzinho zoando com os/as amigos/as até altas da madruga.
Mas não se preocupe, em seis meses todos esses sintomas "sexagenários" passam e você cai na real.


----------



## anaczz

Já me disseram algo parecido sobre os cinquenta e não se cumpriu... Veremos.


----------

